# Festplatte mehrmals formatieren - Tool für Vista gesucht



## Hackfresse (3. August 2008)

Hi Tutorials Member.

Ich suche nach einer möglichkeit, meine festplatten welche ich bei Ebay verhökern will mehrmalig zu formatieren. 
Leider finde ich kein Tool, welches 64Bit fähig ist. 

Jemand nen gebrauchsfähigen Tipp auf lager?

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (3. August 2008)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Hab gerade mal eine Minute gegooget und bin auf ERASER gestossen. Da gibts auf der Herstellerseite ne 64Bit Version. Gibst einfach eraser in google ein. Dann kannste lesen, was des Program macht.


----------



## Hackfresse (3. August 2008)

Danke für die Info. Ich selbst hatte nichts gefunden.
Werde es einmal ausprobieren und dann hier bescheid geben.
Spitze. Ich sehe gerade die ist sogar kostenfrei. Na denn...  

PS: Eure Buchaktionen finde ich Klasse. Habe mir nen Apacheserver Book für schlappe 4.- inkl. Versand bekommen. Super.
Kostet normal mit Versand nen 40.-. 

Gut. War zwar zweite Wahl (Seitenfehler im Papier)  aber tut dem ganzen keinen Abbruch.  Weiter so.


----------



## Sukrim (20. August 2008)

Btw. laufen eig. alle 32 bit Programme auch unter 64 bit Windows...

Ansonsten kann man auch noch DBAN empfehlen, das ist dann eine Live-CD


----------

